
Impresso v.2 Is on Product Hunt - nsungur
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/impresso
======
nsungur
Impresso v.2 is redeveloped from scratch. For the past year, we really worked
hard to make the new version more flexible & powerful yet easy to use. We
appreciate your support by posting your comments, feedback & questions.

